# Porsche 991 GT3 - receiving Opti Coat and Xpel Ultimate



## detailersdomain (Sep 13, 2006)

Porsche 991 GT3 - New Car Prep - Opti Coat - Xpel Ultimate

This Porsche 991 GT3 was one we did last fall, we were able to perform a new car prep, Opti Coat, and Xpel Ultimate installation on one of the first Porsche 991 GT3's that reached the USA.

Take a look at the work done to get this one ready for the road.

Exterior
- Wheels were cleaned and prepped for Opti Coat
- Tires were cleaned and dressed up with Adam's Super VRT
- Wheel wells were cleaned up
- Washed with Adam's Car Wash
- NanoSkin AutoScrub Mitt
- Clay
- Door jambs were cleaned up
- Dried
- Masking
- Paint Measurement
- Compound - Menzerna FG400
- Final Polish - Sonax Perfect Finish 4/6
- Cleaned paint with Menzerna Top Inspection
- Last step - Opticoat
- Inspection with Fenix, Brinkmann, and natural sunlight
- Rubber and Plastics Treated
- Exterior windows and mirrors cleaned
- Exhaust tips cleaned

Video





Befores

































































Prep -

Wheels were cleaned with Sonax Full Effect Wheel Cleaner, once the wheel cleaner indicated red we were ready to brush them down with the Auto Finesse Hog Hair Brushes as well as the Wheel Woolies.


































APC was sprayed on the tires and then brushed. Tires were cleaned for dressing in the final stage of the detail









































The car was then foamed with Adam's Car Wash and washed down.








Various detail brushes were used to clean grills and various tight areas.








Final rinse.









Nanoskin Wash Mitt wash used in conjunction with the clay bar.










Metro Vac Sidekick used to dry off the crevices and blow out the wheels.










Uber Super Drying Towel used to dry out the bigger body panels.









Paint Correction

Rupes LHR21 with the 5 inch bp used to polish out the paint prior to Opti Coat.










































































Xpel Ultimate installation - full hood, full bumper, full fenders, mirrors, door cups, side skirts


















Afters - unfortunately when we took the afters it was dark and wet outside.


----------



## john2garden (Nov 16, 2006)

AMAZING :doublesho


----------



## zippo (Mar 26, 2008)

pretty cool Phil ,love the pics have you been practicing . They really show your work to its advantage
Daz


----------



## Yoghurtman (Dec 9, 2008)

My dream car 

Great work 👏


----------



## cam73 (Oct 5, 2008)

Great job! Absolutely love the GT3.


----------



## No_Fear (Oct 15, 2009)

nice car , nice result.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Great work Phil, GT3 looks crisp and sharp.


----------



## StamGreek (Oct 11, 2012)

Fantastic work as always and the car is amazing.This combo of alcantara and leather on the interior is simply Stunning.Love the wheels too


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Stunning:thumb:


----------



## detailersdomain (Sep 13, 2006)

thanks guys!


----------



## T.C (Sep 1, 2014)

Oh my goodness!

I'm in love with this car.

Great job and brilliant photography


----------



## gibbo555 (May 3, 2011)

One word for this - mmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

WEAPON ! Looks fantastic Phil.

Good skills


----------



## Tembaco (Jun 28, 2014)

Wwoouwww!! Realy nice pictures to!


----------



## detailersdomain (Sep 13, 2006)

thanks guys!


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

Great turn around love the car


----------

